# Rear Brakes on a 02 Foreman 450



## DANNO (Nov 4, 2009)

After applying brake with the hand brake the brakes won't release. The hand brake cable does not return. they don't apply to well either. Checked the brake pads not to badly worn. any thoughts anybody


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It sounds like you need to rinse your cable out and lube it up, pull the pads off and clean and put a little greese on the shaft that the pads sit on and expands the pads.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cable might be kinked....


----------

